# Help: What APHA pattern is Calypso?



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Hmm, I've having technical difficulties getting the pictures to post... Please go to my "barn" on my profile. I have many pictures of Calypso on her page. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Right side


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Don't have the best left side shot, but here's what I have...


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

And here's a shot of that spotty ear


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Aaaand headshot. Ok, I'm done. Lol


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I would say splash, tobiano and sabino.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

You are lucky you got a horse with "eyeliner" with so much facial white! I don't think it is sabino causing the snowflake type flecking. I'd say the tobiano was at fault for that. And by the way the color moves on her body, I'd suspect frame. And yes, I'd also say splash. So my guesses are frame tobiano with splash.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I am sticking by sabino look at the edges of the coloured patches.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Tobiano causes the mapping/haloing that surrounds the edges of the color. Totally a tobiano thing there. 

Also I see frame in the way her white moves across her body.


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for the responses! I thought her markings lean toward tobiano also, but what would cause so much of her face to be white? I thought that was typically not possible in a tobiano.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

It could be the frame or could be splash. You are right, one has to e present to put white on the face. 

Also, if ever you were to breed her, please be aware of frame and OWLS.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I'd say she is almost certainly, a homozygous Tobiano, with some forum of sabino, splash and possible frame. Definitely test for frame if ever breeding. Unfortunately, the way the APHA defines colour, is very outdated.

Lizzie


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

I had heard of lethal whites before, but didn't understand where they came from or how to prevent it from happening so I did some researching... I will DEFINITELY be testing my mare before I breed her. I was thinking of waiting a couple years, but am tossing around the idea of breeding her in the future since she's such an all-around dream (I'm biased, of course!). I had been looking into studs with homozygous tobiano patterns and it appears that many of them have already been tested for OLWS as well, so that's good. Also hoping I can find a stud who's homozygous for the black gene too, because a bay or black paint baby would be awesome.  Thanks very much for your help and advice!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she is pretty. I always like a sorrel chestnut horse. The red colors really reflect the light


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Tovero.


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Stevenson, she's actually a bay. She has black points on the tips of her ears, toward the top of her leg that has color, has a black streak in her mane and also on in her tail, so I'm pretty sure there's no sorrel or chestnut. Thanks for the compliment though, I think she's beautiful. :smile: So glad everything worked out so that I could get her.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

spurstop said:


> Tovero.


No. Just NO.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

What NdAppy said.

Lizzie


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She's gorgeous! I see tobiano, frame and sabino.


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

If she ends up missing I have nothing to do with it.
She is really pretty, I know not much on paints so I wouldn't dare try and say anything. xD


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

She has pretty eyeliner like my sabino paint pepper. She is gorgeous I see sabino and tobiano.


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Beautiful! I feel lucky that Caly has the eyeliner... I watched a tv show that showed the process some people use to actually tattoo white-faced horses with the eyeliner to prevent future eye issues. Didn't look like a fun procedure. Of course, they sedate the horse but it still looked unpleasant to me. Glad I don't have to worry about it! :smile:


----------



## justpjnow (Sep 16, 2012)

Tovero, the horse has both tobiano and overo markings with a medicine hat, and the "paw prints" on the shoulders are typical of horses that are homozygous for tobiano, although I have seen a palomino tobiano that had "paw prints" that was not- so no garantee.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

justpow - Tovero is an outdated term that IMO should never be used. It covers to many things, one of them which is potentially lethal.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

To be fair, the title asks what APHA pattern the horse is, and APHA only recognizes tobiano, overo, and tovero.


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Verona1016, that is true. I should have been less specific in the title, perhaps. I just didn't want people to try to tell me what breed she is. :smile: She is registered APHA and her papers have her coloring listed as "TOB/OVR" which I'm assuming means Tovero. But I also know that that classification is outdated and has been for some time. So I was looking for an updated and more specific way to describe her markings and patterns.


----------



## ariatgirl2008 (Sep 17, 2012)

Beautiful horse you have there!!


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you very much! I think she's quite the looker. Even after this awful summer's heat and drought. I'm a bit irritated that her previous owner told me she would be fine on pasture alone... Didn't happen. It's been super hot and I didn't go ride much because we were both very sweaty and cranky just standing in the heat. Then I discovered that she was not only losing some muscle mass from not exercising regularly, but that she was dropping some weight overall. I immediately put her on Strategy Healthy Edge and her pasture is now supplemented with round bales 24/7. And now that the weather has cooled off a bit, she's back on a regular riding schedule. I hope to get her back into shape quickly... I'm kicking myself for letting her thin out at all.  But learning from the experience is the best I can do. Sorry I got a bit off-topic here...


----------

